#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Подношение практики для Е.П. Джецун Кушок Ринпоче

## Pavel Romanov

Дорогие друзья!

С радостью сообщаем что с 1 июня по 1 сентября наш центр организует подношение практики Зеленой Тары для Ее Преосвященства Джецун Кушок Ринпоче с целью устранения препятствий и создания благоприятных условий для ее визита в Россию. Данное подношение согласовано с секретарем Ринпоче.

Если вы хотите принять участие:
- Определите какое количество повторения мантры (ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СОХА) вы собираетесь накопить (например 10 000, 50 000 и т.д.)
- Выполните задуманное количество повторений мантры используя любой текст практики. Если у вас нет никакого текста вы можете использовать этот (http://goo.gl/rAormA) или этот (http://goo.gl/vbGqBH). Практиковать следует непрерывно день за днем
- По завершению напишите письмо на почту info@13gd.ru с накопленным количеством повторений и вашими данными (Фамилия и Имя латиницей)
- В конце августа в завершении мы выполним пуджу Зеленой Тары а 2 сентября совершим подношение накопленной практики Ее Преосвященству а так же передадим ей список всех участников. 

Сам визит ориентировачно запланирован на лето 2015 года.

В рамках визита Ее Преосвященства в Германию в апреле 2014 года от лица всех членов нашего центра мы попросили Джецун Кушок Ринпоче даровать в России семидневные учения по 11 йогам Ваджрайогини, и Ринпоче любезно согласилась. Мы верим что обширное подношение мантры Зеленой Тары поможет устранить все препятствия для этого важного для всех нас визита. 

Также этот лунный месяц считается особенным, поскольку в его 7-й день Будда Шакьямуни родился, а в его 15-й день в разные годы Будда Шакьямуни достиг просветления и ушел в паринирвану. В течение всего месяца (в этом году с 29-го мая по 27 июня включительно) последствия как благих, так и неблагих действий существ возрастают для них в 100 000 раз (некоторые учителя и источники говорят об 1 000 000 раз).

----------

Гошка (09.04.2015)

----------


## Pavel Romanov

Огромное спасибо всем кто принял участие в подношение практики! Результат наших заслуг - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....997#post701997

----------

Гошка (09.04.2015)

----------

